# OFA question



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

As most of you know we had aquired a male thats 22 months and person that placed him with us had said that he was already prelimbed, the problem is that I can't find his rating on the OFA data base. So does this mean he wasn't done?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Prelims are not posted on the website. Many people also do not send in prelims to OFA. I don't.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you tried searching by his registration number? If I were to go and search my girl by name, I can't find her but when I put in her registration number, she popped up. Also, if the prelims were done before 12 months, they won't show up in search or if done over 12 months, the box to release results wasn't checked on the application. When you go to the homepage, toward the top, on the right, is the place to search. Good luck.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I don't have his paperwork yet, not til tuesday. I punched in his kennel name and about 48 names came up. Our Pandora was there but he wasn't, This kind of concerns me. I was told that he was done at 7 months. Isn't this to early to prelim


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

No it is not too early, but anything under 1 year is NOT posted on the website - you may be able to call or have them send a copy of their certificate. Anyway hips can and do change so even if he prelimed then, doesn't mean he will pass at 2.

I would x-ray a dog of his age prior to buying him.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I have appointment with Dr Link on Friday to have him checked out before any money changes hands. I had our vet kind of check him out, to keep everybody honest I would feel better if he went up to Madison for a exam.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The OFA database only lists prelims done when the dog was 12 months of age or older. They don't list prelims done younger. So if he was prelimed at 7 months old, it's corect for them not to be on the database. Doesn't mean they weren't done.

The owner should have recieved paperwork back from OFA wit his prelim scores, and should be able to provide that paperwork to you. You can also try emailing or calling OFA. I don't know if they'll give that info out or not, but it's worth a try.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie was prelimed at 8.5 months. It is not posted on the site but when I used the search option, inputting her registration number, it showed up for me. The general public can't get to it, only who has her registration number (myself and breeder). Once you get the paperwork, you may find your dog that way.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Chris,
Jero developed a limp a day after he was delievered to us. But I made a appointment for friday with DR LINK in Madison Wisc. Although his linp look not to be from the hip but instead his knee. Thank god we seen this before any kind of money changed hands. I thought that maybe he may have injured it in the trailer that he was riding in last week. See our trainer friend has a dog trailer which he picked up the dogs in last week. Any other advice would be great


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Why not check withthe vet that send on the Xray. I di dthe same thing with Timber and they did keep a copy of the preliminary results.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

The problem is that this GSD came from Tenn. And the person that I recieved him from doesn't have the info to where the GSD came from. Today I had punched in his AKC numbers and his name on the OFA data base and got nothing. So I called them and what they said was that they need proof that I am the new owner and a copy of the regestration faxed to them saying that its ok to post the results. Thats fine and dandy, this won't help me now and OFA told me that it may take up to 4 weeks to get the results posted. They said that they needed the owner to say it was ok to post prelims before they would do it and that is why it wasn't listed.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: chuck They said that they needed the owner to say it was ok to post prelims before they would do it and that is why it wasn't listed.


That would seem to indicate he failed.









Passing information is posted automatically. No permission needed. Permission from the owner is needed to post negative results.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

From OFA:
Additional Criteria Policy change as of 5/1/04 
In an effort to encourage open sharing of health test results, on January 1, 2004 the OFA began posting preliminary Hip and Elbow results for dogs tested after that date on its website IF the owner initialed the authorization block to release all results (including abnormal results). 

Effective May 1, 2004, two additional criteria must be met in order to publish the preliminary results:

The dog must at least 12 months of age at the time of radiograph 

The dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo 

http://www.offa.org/prelimpolicy.html


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well he was prelimed at 7 months and I was told that he was rated as good from OFA. But since he came here he has developed a limp. We have made a appointment with Dr Link in Madison Wisc for friday, so I guess that I will find out then. He could have injured himself in the dog trailer that he was tranported in, but don't know.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, unfortunately people can tell you anything they want to. "Lost paperwork" is a huge red flag for me. A seller ought to be able to prove the claims they make about a dog and I'd never buy a dog from someone who can't. Not being able to find the paperwork would indicate at best they're disorganized, and at worst a liar. 

Hopefully everything works out and his hips are fine and it's just an injury and you're able to get the paperwork straightened out.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea I feel the same way. And thank god there hasn't been any money exchanged yet. But that phrase comes to mind ( if its to good to be true than it probably not true ) you don't get something for nothing.


----------

